# suche LIFETEC TREIBER



## colA (7. Dezember 2002)

soo ich hab meinen alten scanner ausgegraben und stelle fest das die treiber CD im "*****" ist. nun such ich treiber fuer den LIFTEC FLACHBETT SCANNER LT 9850 ! wer die treiber hat vitte per icq kontaktieren 120465625 oda per mail derhanni@web.de es ist sehr wichtig !! danke ...


----------



## colA (7. Dezember 2002)

hab schon ...


----------

